
Everything You Know About Password-Stealing Is Wrong - Libertatea
http://www.computer.org/portal/web/computingnow/content?g=53319&type=article&urlTitle=is-everything-we-know-about-password-stealing-wrong-
======
forgotAgain
The paper is actually titled "Is Everything We Know About Password Stealing
Wrong?".

It's available in its entirety here:

[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=1618...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=161829)

